# Need new engine? Help



## grelsner96 (Feb 23, 2015)

So, I have spent over $2000 the last 90 days on my car. Now, I need a new engine supposedly. I hit a pothole about 60 days ago and had to spend $1100 on a new wheel, 4 new tires, new rotors etc. Then, when I picked it up from that mechanic shop, it was driving really really bad. So, then I took it somewhere and he fixed the steering unit whatever that is. It was like $1000. So, for the last year I've had a weird ticking sound, but it usually went away when I did oil change. I've always changed my own oil and got hi-quality synthetic. Well, I made a post a while back with a video/audio of the engine noise. Everyone said it was probably the main tensioner of the timing chain, a common problem with my make/model Altima. Well, the other day I was driving with my music loud as usual and when I got to work, the engine was making a very loud sound. Kind of like the ticking I heard many times in the past, but twice as loud. Some people at work though it sounded like something was being hit by the fan, thats the noise it was. It sounded like it was coming right from under the engine, aka on the passenger side in the front. The tow driver was an ex-mechanic and he said he was very sure it was the crankshaft. The oil light came on. He said the crankshaft is what sends the oil to the engine. Well, also now the mechanic looked at it and said the engine is bone dry of oil. No oil, even though of course there is oil and decently clean. Now, Indy Tire (who I said fixed the wheel/tires) changed the oil. I didn't ask them to. I don't want anyone changing my oil. I dunno what quality oil they put. So, the tow driver's opinion actually so far sounds possible. Also, the mechanic said he found ""metal shavings" in the oil pan. He didn't say how much or just a little bit of shavings. He says I need a new engine. I am confused why I need a new engine when mine drives good and strong. I know there was "engine damage" but he hasn't even been able to find out exactly what in the engine is broke or cracked or loose or anything. He just said "that the engine's not getting oil, and I checked the small things like oil pump and oil filter to see if it was clogged" He said he thinks one of the clamps that holds the timing chain broke off and blocked the oil flow. How much of this makes sense? I have a 2006 altima 3.5 liter. Everything is standard on it. I am really having a hard time with someone telling me I need a new engine without knowing what part of the engine is damaged. I'm thinking maybe it's not be too hard to find the blockage of oil and then when the engine has oil in it again it might keep running fine. It hasn't lost any power or anything. Anyways Thanks,
Garrett


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you actually run dry on motor oil? If so, there is probably some sort of internal damage; the very loud ticking noise could be a damaged rod bearing(s) or main bearing(s). You can test the oil pressure very easily by installing a temporary mechanical oil pressure gauge. You would remove the oil sensor which is located next to the oil filter and install the mechanical oil pressure gauge in it's place; you may need to get an 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter to hook up the gauge.

With the engine fully warmed up, the pressure should be as follows:
idle - at least 14 psi
2000 RPM - 43 psi


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

shavings, I would lean towards the timing chain, guides etc, as rogoman suggested, check the oil pressure


----------



## grelsner96 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes, I did run dry on motor oil. I had been having a similar noise in the past, and each oil change it would go away. So I didn't realize this time it was something different. I don't know exactly when the motor became dry, but the oil light came on during my drive to work and it is a 15 minute drive. Since then, all I have done was start it once for a few seconds for someone at work to listen to see if he could tell what it was, and the mechanic I took it to I'm sure he started it but hopefully only for a few seconds.

The car is still in the mechanic's shop waiting for my decision. $2600 for a "new" used motor and install (about 1000 for motor and 1500 for install and 100 for little screws or parts he may need along the way) OR take it to another guy I kind of know but not enough to really know how good he is but he works on engines only. The tow would be free thru insurance company. I dont know if the whole engine needs replaced. It still runs strong. aside from that noise it has strong power still. I just don't like that he doesn't know exactly what inside the engine is damaged. He said it would cost alot of hours of labor to get in there and take the motor out and then open it and look. He said that would cost probably about $1000 just to get a look inside the engine. Then, if he still thinks it needs replaced, it's a total of $3600. But maybe he finds there was a piece of something blocking the oil flow and it could be a cheap fix. 
*HELP What should I do?*


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if it was run dry, possible damage to rod/main bearings, or if you spun a bearing.. damage to crank and or rods, may have damage to the cylinder walls, you just dont know for sure until you tear it down, which cost $$, just to find it can/cant be saved, if it were my money, I would probably go with a used engine (should have some kind of warranty). Let us know what you decide


----------



## grelsner96 (Feb 23, 2015)

wow, well I am just having a hard time with this! I know it happens, but last time the car was started, it had the loud noise of course. But the engine still runs and still had power and started and idled correctly with no chugging or losing power. I just have a feeling if we could figure out what is keeping the oil from going to the engine, and fix it, the engine will run fine with oil. I mean it was running fine besides the loud noise. I don't see how a running powerful engine is scrap metal....I think I am in denial because I got a quote for new used engine and the engine was $900-1000 but the labor was $1400. So total of $2500 with little screws and clips and nuts and bolts...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

grelsner96 said:


> Yes, I did run dry on motor oil. I had been having a similar noise in the past, and each oil change it would go away. So I didn't realize this time it was something different. I don't know exactly when the motor became dry, but the oil light came on during my drive to work and it is a 15 minute drive. Since then, all I have done was start it once for a few seconds for someone at work to listen to see if he could tell what it was, and the mechanic I took it to I'm sure he started it but hopefully only for a few seconds.


Since you drove the car for 15 min without any motor oil, the noise you're hearing is no doubt excessively worn rod/main bearings or spun bearings. You can continue to operate the car and the noise will progressively get louder over time. At some point one of the rods will most-likely crack and break in half.

Just like SPEEDO said, It'll cost you $$$ just to find out if it can/can't be saved. A word of advice when you either rebuild your engine or get another one, CHECK THE OIL LEVEL MORE OFTEN.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if the oil has not been changed in a timely manor, the oil gets thick, possibly clogging oil passages, or you could have a bad oil pump, another question you have to ask yourself is where did the oil go? bad rings? valves? you probably could try a new oil pump, or ?? but your engine is on barrowed time and sounds like the damage is already done so why waste the $$, drive it till it dies and who knows where or when, sell it or put in a new engine. Let us know what you decide and good luck!


----------



## kope49 (May 28, 2015)

My daughter's 2006 has been going through oil like a sieve for about 5,000 miles. It now has 120K. I am concerned about putting in a "good" used engine with all the precat issues these engines had. I hate to spend at least $2,000 and find the new engine is an oil burner. The reviews I read on these national used engine mills seem pretty negative.


----------

